# GH pharma/generic together



## IGG

I have a decent amount of pharma GH to run the next 3 years. 
Seems to like the cost of pharma is going up and I like to plan ahead.
I have been contemplating using pharma and generic GH combination.
I was thinking of running this daily 
3-4 iu pharma + 6-8 iu generic

Any and all input would be greatly appreciated. I would love to hear from guys that have firsthand experience with this.


----------



## ASHOP

I see no reason why you couldnt run them both together.


----------



## custom creation

Running them together will not hurt anything!


----------



## squatster

9 to 12 IU each day?
With all the peptides out there why would you ever waste the money
Just my 2 cents man
This is your 1st post man
Let us know what your planning? Or something about you
I would split them up to see what one works better for me.
Or you can mix them


----------



## IGG

squatster said:


> 9 to 12 IU each day?
> With all the peptides out there why would you ever waste the money
> Just my 2 cents man
> This is your 1st post man
> Let us know what your planning? Or something about you
> I would split them up to see what one works better for me.
> Or you can mix them



I was looking into peptides but it seems like all the good sources are gone or on their way out of the business. 

I was hoping someone with first hand experience would have some input for me to digest. 

I am not set on the dosages I laid out. I have been on 4 iu pharma a day but would also like to see what quality generics have to offer.  I like to experiment . If quality generics can help stretch out my pharma stash that would be great.


----------



## squatster

IGG said:


> I was looking into peptides but it seems like all the good sources are gone or on their way out of the business.
> 
> I was hoping someone with first hand experience would have some input for me to digest.
> 
> I am not set on the dosages I laid out. I have been on 4 iu pharma a day but would also like to see what quality generics have to offer.  I like to experiment . If quality generics can help stretch out my pharma stash that would be great.



You have a great point about the peptides 
Not many good companies out there any more
I am almost out of MK-677 and I'm gottong scared.
Should be some guys here that will answer your question


----------



## Nattydread

If you get good generics I don't see why you can't do what you are planning. I'm doing same thing. Using pharma at 3 iu when I wake up and using grey tops in the pm. Helps keep a lil money in my pocket.


----------



## IGG

Nattydread said:


> If you get good generics I don't see why you can't do what you are planning. I'm doing same thing. Using pharma at 3 iu when I wake up and using grey tops in the pm. Helps keep a lil money in my pocket.



I was thinking of maybe doing 3 iu pharma and 6 iu generics days I lift. Days I am off, I was planning 2 iu pharma and 3 iu generics.

Really comes down to the sides. I will add the generics on top of the 3 iu pharma until the sides get to me.  6 iu generics max


----------



## IGG

That will be my blast layout. 

When I am cruising, 2 iu pharma and 3 iu generics


----------



## Nattydread

I have sides just with 3iu pharma. I add the generic just cause the more is better mentality. I know it's wrong but it's my stubborn ass way of thinking. 
About sides in pharm, its that wake up at middle of night with pain/ tingling in hands several times. But hay... I know it's real shit that way


----------



## IGG

4 iu pharma is my sweet spot. 5 iu or more and I can barely close my hands. 
So in reality, I don't know if I will be able too add much more generics on top of the pharma.


----------



## mbell4377

That's the way to go about it, stock up when you can..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGG

*Update*

3 iu seros in the morning 
3 iu TP blacktops in the evening (vials diluted for 12 iu)
That is all my hands and joint can take. 

Btw, in case anyone is wondering, the TP blacktops vials diluted to 12 iu dosed at 3 iu is similar in strength and benefits as 3 iu seros. Just a little water retention but no one could possibly complain about that considering the price of blacktops and what you're getting

No bloodwork to back that up because I live in a state that requires a script for any kind of bloodwork. I experimented alot


----------



## Marky boy

I would give it a run. I have some blacktops myself. Just can't afford pharma but hoping to try one day! Will likely run both together also


----------



## DM2000

Marky boy said:


> I would give it a run. I have some blacktops myself. Just can't afford pharma but hoping to try one day! Will likely run both together also


 Hard for anyone to afford pharma

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DM2000

IGG said:


> I was looking into peptides but it seems like all the good sources are gone or on their way out of the business.
> 
> I was hoping someone with first hand experience would have some input for me to digest.
> 
> I am not set on the dosages I laid out. I have been on 4 iu pharma a day but would also like to see what quality generics have to offer.  I like to experiment . If quality generics can help stretch out my pharma stash that would be great.


Agreed. Many (if not all) of the reputable, good peptide companies are gone. I gave injectable peps up for mk... But you're right in that respect. 

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## IGG

DM2000 said:


> Agreed. Many (if not all) of the reputable, good peptide companies are gone. I gave injectable peps up for mk... But you're right in that respect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk



I have been looking into MK as well but that is another can of worms to deal with. Tough to find a quality and consistent source for it.


----------



## DM2000

IGG said:


> I have been looking into MK as well but that is another can of worms to deal with. Tough to find a quality and consistent source for it.


Agreed. 

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ketsugo

IGG said:


> I have a decent amount of pharma GH to run the next 3 years.
> 
> Seems to like the cost of pharma is going up and I like to plan ahead.
> 
> I have been contemplating using pharma and generic GH combination.
> 
> I was thinking of running this daily
> 
> 3-4 iu pharma + 6-8 iu generic
> 
> 
> 
> Any and all input would be greatly appreciated. I would love to hear from guys that have firsthand experience with this.





8 years straight I used to “assist “ various sponsors “ got paid free hgh always used and tried everything available. Now that my “ assistance” is limited lol I always always buy cheapest as long as I know my source . I’ve mixed various pharm and multi colored generic caps over and over.  I’m huge fan of AAS / hgh / T3 stack . If I desired to become freaky huge I’d use insulin .


----------



## lilgumby

ketsugo said:


> 8 years straight I used to “*assist *“ various sponsors “ got paid free hgh always used and tried everything available. Now that my “ assistance” is limited lol I always always buy cheapest as long as I know my source . I’ve mixed various pharm and multi colored generic caps over and over.  I’m huge fan of AAS / hgh / T3 stack . If I desired to become freaky huge I’d use insulin .



assist .... i like this word lol


----------



## armada

IGG said:


> I have a decent amount of pharma GH to run the next 3 years.
> Seems to like the cost of pharma is going up and I like to plan ahead.
> I have been contemplating using pharma and generic GH combination.
> I was thinking of running this daily
> 3-4 iu pharma + 6-8 iu generic
> 
> Any and all input would be greatly appreciated. I would love to hear from guys that have firsthand experience with this.



9-12 IU of GH per day is a lot, even for those at a high level.

I have had great results from 2 IU of pharma GH ED. It just takes patience.


----------



## IGG

armada said:


> 9-12 IU of GH per day is a lot, even for those at a high level.
> 
> I have had great results from 2 IU of pharma GH ED. It just takes patience.



I finally settled on 2 iu pharma with 2 iu generics. Minimal sides while reaping the benefits.


----------



## johnnythunders

I'm know this has been milled about over and over... What do you guys think about us pharma growth (bought from cvs, walmart, etc) vs moderately dosed Chinese stuff.  

Have you ever gotten it from a local pharmacy?  If so, is low dose "cvs grade" the same as moderately dosed quality chinese stuff?  I'm genuinely curious if you notice any differences at all.

I know this may open up a can of worms but, I wanted to bring it up in here vs some of the larger boards.  Any info is appreciated fellas.  

Thanks.


----------



## johnnythunders

I've wondered this for years.  I know an MD that had discussed writing a script for me.  The price was so high I literally laughed it off.  

After looking back at how much I've spent on the well known high quality chinese generics... I'm heavily considering paying the laughable amount that this MD is charging to see if I notice a difference.  Somewhat of an experiment. 

Any info on experiences you guys have had with "cvs grade" growth would be helpful... pros vs cons (if any), anecdotal, etc.


----------



## MyNameIsJeff

johnnythunders said:


> I've wondered this for years.  I know an MD that had discussed writing a script for me.  The price was so high I literally laughed it off.
> 
> After looking back at how much I've spent on the well known high quality chinese generics... I'm heavily considering paying the laughable amount that this MD is charging to see if I notice a difference.  Somewhat of an experiment.
> 
> Any info on experiences you guys have had with "cvs grade" growth would be helpful... pros vs cons (if any), anecdotal, etc.


If you wanna try US pharma GH then just acquire some yourself from the black market. Look carefully at the product offerings of sponsors here and/or on PM.


----------



## Marvin Martian

There are plenty very high quality generics. You just have to check the sponsors and testing threads. I will probably run Pharma just to compare but regardless of whether you can - if the results arent dramatically better why? Very good friend just got pro card (BB) and I’m certain that he didn’t even run hgh for many years and when he finally did they were generics.


----------



## johnnythunders

Without a doubt you're right Marvin.  I've had excellent results from our sponsor's generics.  I'm curious to compare as well.      

Just shot you a PM.


----------



## AGGRO

A good approach to reduce costs. 4iu+ of pharma would break the bank for me. I think a good generic is not far from a good pharm grade hgh. The difference is not enough for me to be paying 5x the price for pharm grade. I like your 2iu of both approach though.


----------



## odin

Makes sense. I don't trust most pharm grade products these days unless you know exactly where it is coming from.


----------



## IGG

Truth be told, a good generic rivals pharma seros.  
I would take the good generic over seros. IMO, seros are the least desirable of pharma GH. 

All the other pharma GH blows good generics out of the water. Problem is the price.


----------



## striffe

IGG said:


> Truth be told, a good generic rivals pharma seros.
> I would take the good generic over seros. IMO, seros are the least desirable of pharma GH.
> 
> All the other pharma GH blows good generics out of the water. Problem is the price.



I have had a few people tell me the same.


----------



## thumos

IGG said:


> I finally settled on 2 iu pharma with 2 iu generics. Minimal sides while reaping the benefits.



That sounds reasonable. Don't see any benefit to dosing differently on lifting vs non-lifting days...what we're after is the steady igf levels, no really the acute rise in serum gh (unless maybe during a cut while fasting).

FWIW, and it may not be much, listened to a podcast recently where Bostin said he's mixing like 5 different generic gh's and getting the best effects he's ever had. Never know which are fake and which are real, so he's using the "spray and pray" principle, LOL. Says it's working.


----------



## ldbruffey

I found this to be the best bang for your buck if you don’t have the money for all pharma 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunz78

I personally will always choose pharma if I can afford it


----------



## Venita

I was looking for any peptides here! it seems like all the good sources are gone of the business. soooo


----------



## SURGE

A good approach. I would keep the dose of each brand of hgh fairly low. If budget is not high just go with a good generic.


----------

